# 2017 Cruze



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't have the fancy pocket key, have to stick the metal key in to start it... but, have you tried replacing the battery in the fob?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you have any added electronics near the inside rearview mirror? That's where the receiver for the fob and TPMS lives in the black box right behind it. Some people have reported that things like dashcams have caused problems because of the electrical noise they make being so close to the receiver.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When my fobs act up. I change the batteries. They only last 2 years. 

I also have a 17. And never got to updating the bcm.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> When my fobs act up. I change the batteries. They only last 2 years.


You don't get a "low battery" warning in the DIC?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> You don't get a "low battery" warning in the DIC?


Yep. And the batteries get changed immediately.

Otherwise. I'm fighting the car to not be stranded. I got lucky the first time it happened. I went inside for dinner and had to go next door to batteries+ before I could operate my car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There is a TSB for 2017's to replace the keyless receiver for this condition. It affects the TPM system as well.



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10111764-9999.pdf


----------



## fotogmike (Mar 15, 2021)

tootired said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze LT? (I'd have to look, but i'm at work).
> So, what's happening is the FOB is SUPER intermittently working whether its through using the FOB to unlock/lock the doors (I don't even bother locking the car most days now) and starting the car. Its just instinctive at this point to put the FOB in the center console as I hold down the start button till it finally detects it. The car will also throw TPMS errors at me even though the tires are fine and have appropriate levels of air, most of the time the TPMS screen just shows dashes. I finally re-found the TBS for the receiver but cannot find the diagram to save my life. Would anyone have a link to a diagram? and, would I need any software?


If the fob is still working intermittently, replace the battery before it stops working. It's a very simple replacement.
Just dashes on the TPMS screen means the system isn't receiving info from the sensors. Several possibilities there, but covered in other responses here.


----------

